# House Exchange



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

We are currently into our fifth month of our house exchanges in the perth area of Australia and would reccommend it to anyone looking for a different type of holiday/visit relatives.
We joined a website 18 months ago for $50 per year and posted details of our property which is a small detached in a commuter village, to date we have had over 50 swop requests from all around the world.
We have swopped cars which saves a small fortune in rental costs and our current swop includes a caravan and pool . I did not include our motorhome as i thought insurance might be an issue but i might think about it in the future . 
Its great having a house instead of a room and our daughters who live in Perth visit and our grand daughter stays over all without cost.
Obviously you have to vet your swoppers , our criteria was semi/retired couples no children and long term . We had a number of conversations with them on Skype before hand but both couples have had a wonderfull time in the UK even in our soggy winter.
Just thought i would post our experience in case others might be interested and i could answer any queries


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I do believe this was started way back in the 60's and then agency's popped up out of the woodwork. with care it can be a wonderful holiday. Some couples found that it was best to overlap dates to be able to meet the people and after the first night then travel.

cabby


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> I do believe this was started way back in the 60's and then agency's popped up out of the woodwork. with care it can be a wonderful holiday. Some couples found that it was best to overlap dates to be able to meet the people and after the first night then travel.
> 
> cabby


Quite a few have offered us non simultaneous exchanges as they have two homes , lucky people


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Palaceboy

Maybe we could swap Artos. What model is it?

But you would have to promise to deliver it to UK at end, for its MOT.

[OR we could just swap MOT Certs. - but that is another story  ]

Geoff


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Palaceboy
> 
> Maybe we could swap Artos. What model is it?
> 
> ...


Just mumber plates would do it as we have the same model :lol:


----------

